# problem with micro bubbles



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I am using an Aquaticlife 115 mini skimmer and it is producing a lot of micro bubbles. I tried moving the skimmer up and down on the water column and it doesn't help at all.

Should I take it apart and clean it? or should I wait longer?

>.<"


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

That skimmer sucks. Believe me, this was my very first skimmer and there is no way to make it stop releasing microbubbles. No matter what I tried, whether it was to let it break-in, adjust its height, clean it, etc, none of thosevthings worked. My advice to you is to ditch it and invest in an in-sump skimmer.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Kooka said:


> That skimmer sucks. Believe me, this was my very first skimmer and there is no way to make it stop releasing microbubbles. No matter what I tried, whether it was to let it break-in, adjust its height, clean it, etc, none of thosevthings worked. My advice to you is to ditch it and invest in an in-sump skimmer.


I don't have a sump, and it's a 4G nano tank!


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

In that case ditch the skimmer and make sure to make once a week 15% water changes. That will be perfect for a small tank like that.


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

yep no need for a skimmer in such a small tank if you keep up with the water changes.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

disman_ca said:


> yep no need for a skimmer in such a small tank if you keep up with the water changes.


but I don't want to do water changes, because some corals doesn't like it.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> but I don't want to do water changes, because some corals doesn't like it.


you promised to do it right this time 

and this is a reason I will try again with advice. Corals do need water changes, because salt has necessary ingredients such as calcium, magnesium, etc.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

sig said:


> you promised to do it right this time
> 
> and this is a reason I will try again with advice. Corals do need water changes, because salt has necessary ingredients such as calcium, magnesium, etc.


Got it! I will keep up with the water changes, but the skimmer is staying, because I need more flow circulation around the tank! 

The hob won't cut it!


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

bigfishy said:


> but I don't want to do water changes, because some corals doesn't like it.


Water changes are the best thing you could do to your tank when done regularly; they replace bad, toxin laden water with new saltwater that replenishes the nutrients corals and invertebrates need to grow and thrive. The notion that some corals don't "like" water changes is a load of bollocks.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Kooka said:


> Water changes are the best thing you could do to your tank when done regularly; they replace bad, toxin laden water with new saltwater that replenishes the nutrients corals and invertebrates need to grow and thrive. The notion that some corals don't "like" water changes is a load of bollocks.


A water change would suddenly jolt the parameters of the tank. Isn't that bad?

15% of 4G is a tofu bucket of water, it might not seem a lot, but it will still cause a disturbance and I heard some corals doesn't like that effect. true? false?


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Is that a current photo of your tank Alex? There is no bioload in there right now, you don't need to be skimming or dosing anything(those bottles of Kent on the side) right now. I would also suggest ditching that skimmer and add a small Korella nano powerhead for flow. 
You can rely on small weekly (10-15%) waterchanges, or better yet 5% bi-weekly. 
For a tank that small waterchanges should provide all your calcium and alkilinity needs. (at least for now until you get a ton of sps growth) Waterchanges will not be bad for your corals at all.


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

4,623 posts and you still don't know the benefits of needed water changes?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Flameangel said:


> 4,623 posts and you still don't know the benefits of needed water changes?


I know the benefits! ^^ thanks for the comments! ^^


----------

